# Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag [inkl. PCGH Show]



## Steff456 (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich werde wie im letzten Jahr zur Gamescom und dieses Jahr zur Cebit wieder einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.

Es sind viele Bilder und ich werde auch immer mal ein paar kleine Sätze dazu schreiben.. 

Viel Spaß beim lesen und schonmal Danke:
8 Uhr Wiesbaden Hauptbahnhof: 
2 Kumpels von mir und meine Wenigkeit sind in den RB nach Mainz eingestiegen, um von dort nach Köln zu fahren. 
Wir haben uns wie im letzten Jahr für den Donnerstag entschieden, da es dann noch nicht so voll wie am Wochenende ist. 
"Leider" musste ich dafür einen Tag in der Schule blau machen 

10:20 Uhr Köln Messe/Deutz Bahnhof: 
Nachdem man am Kölner Hauptbahnhof schon den ein oder anderen gesehen hat, der zur Gamescom will (man erkennt die Besucher einfach ), ist am Bahnsteig vor dem Messegeländer die Hölle los.
Auf dem Parkplatz vor der Messe sind die Ticketstände und Bändchenstände; zum Glück haben wir unsere Tickets bereits bei Saturn gekauft und können und somit direkt ins Getümmel stürzen.

Nun zu den Bilder:

Es ist nicht mehr weit..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur noch wenige Meter bis zum Eingang. Schon jetzt hat man einen Eindruck, dass es voll werden wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Treppen hoch..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Direkt in der ersten Halle sind wir einer sehr bekannten Person mit zwei Begleitern begegnet. 
Aber warum hat Herr Vader kein rotes Laserschwert, sondern ein blaues? Dieses Geheimnis wird er wohl mit ins Grab nehmen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der gleichen Halle (6) hat Activision _Call of Duty: Black Ops_ präsentiert. 
Ich weiß nicht, wieso sich so viele Leute angestellt haben, denn es gab nur einen Trailer und einige Spielszenen zu sehen. 
Anspielen war wie im Vorjahr bei _Modern Warfare 2 _wieder nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich war auch Blizzard auf der Messe. Mit Sony, Intel, Microsoft und Electronic Arts einer der größten Stände. 
Neben _Diablo 3_ gab es natürlich auch die Erweiterung_ World of Warcraft: Cataclysm_ zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr gelungene Dekoration mit den Fackeln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Starcraft 2 gab es nicht viel zu sehen (es ist ja bereits erschienen), auch wenn die Bühnengestaltung etwas anderes vermittelt. 
Wenn man sich in WoW gut auskennt, konnte man hier den ein oder anderen Preis gewinnen 
(z.B. welche Hafenstadt liegt in der Nähe von Eisenschmiede? - Wer die Antwort weiß, darf sie uns gerne mitteilen )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ging es weiter zum _Star Wars: The Old Republic_ Stand. 
Eigentlich wollten wir es anspielen, aber die Wartezeit wäre viel zu lang gewesen (1,5 Std+). 
Die Helden entschädigten aber dafür: Der erste ist Boba Fett




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach der Enttäuschung über die Wartezeit zum Anspielen bin ich zur Dunklen 
Seite übergetreten und habe direkt eine nette Bekanntschaft gemacht:
("Die Macht ist stark in dir, Sohn")  *Darth Maul*  (Das Symbol passt voll )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die unerreichbaren Anspielstationen inklusive schönem Wallpaper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschließend sind wir zum sehr schön gestalteten Bethesda Stand gegangen. Nein, kein _Fallout: New Vegas_, sondern _Brink_.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gings zum sehr großen Electronic Arts Stand. Hier ein paar Eindrücke der gelungenen Dekoration. 
Achso, _Die Sims 3: Mittelalter_ ist blöd!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch _Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit_ konnte man anspielen. 
Sieht wirklich gut aus und das Gameplay sollte diesesmal auch vernünftig sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

Natürlich hatte auch EA eine Bühne, auf der gerade _Sims 3_ präsentiert wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Crysis 2_ konnte man auch anspielen. 
Der Multiplayer ist ganz gut (auf GameStar.de gibt es ein gutes Video dazu)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was natürlich bei keiner Messe fehlen darf sind *Messebabes* 
Meine Wenigkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soldaten haben auch Bedürfnisse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rockband 3 gabs auch zu sehen, ist aber nicht so mein Favorit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nächste Abendteuer von _Lara Croft _konnte man auch sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine kleine Burg in der Halle: Patrizier 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gansterbosse konnte man in _Mafia 2_ kennenlernen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Spiel muss man einfach kaufen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und in Groß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch _Gothic 4: Arcania_ gabs zu bestaunen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbstverständlich gabs auch Hardware zu sehen. 
Hier zum Beispiel bei der Deutschen Casemod Meisterschaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In 24 Stunden ein Casemod machen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Alternate gab es diese schicken Mainboards zu bestaunen.
EVGA P55 FTW 200 mit Nvidia PCI-E Controller für 3x 16 Lanes, leider kein USB 3.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das gleiche für X58




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am _NBA 2K11 _Stand musste man sein Glück am Korb beweisen.. ich bin kläglich gescheitert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

Ein kurzer Abstecher zum Sapphire Stand.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gings zu _Guild Wars 2_ von..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirklich schöner Stand (ich mag dieses rot) und vor allem reichlich Spielestationen (40 an der Zahl).
Habe _Guild Wars 2_ kurz gespielt und muss sagen, dass ich wirklich begeistert bin.
_GW 1_ war schon gut, aber der_ GW 2_ wird ein echter Hit und ein Must-Have




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Begleiterauswahl von einem Waldläufer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Direkt neben dem NCSoft Stand lag der Trion Stand. 
Habe dieses Rift angespielt und es ist vom Feeling her wie _Herr der Ringe Online _und _WoW_. Weiß aber nicht, ob es Free to Play ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


End of Nations konnte man auch anspielen, aber die Grafik ist wirklich nicht schön..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann zum Stand von Frogster. Da war wirklich eine seltsame Situation
Der Moderator fragt, ob jemand Tera spielt/kennt - keiner meldet sich.
Der Moderator fragt, ob jemand nach der GC vor hat Tera zu spielen - keiner meldet sich.
Der Moderator fragt, ob alle nur wegen dem T-Shirt gekommen sind, welches er in der Hand hält - alle melden sich und jubeln.
Sehr komische Situation.. der arme Moderator 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz den Stand von Arctic Cooling..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um dann zum Razer Stand zu gehen. 
Die beiden Auserwählten durften sich in _Split Second: Velocity_ beweisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

Habe den ersten Teil gespielt und freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil von _Torchlight_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittagspause im freien...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein IPhone zum steuern hatte ich dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ist es Zeit für eine kleine Geschichte:

Wir waren in der Nähe vom ComputerBILD Stand und wurden auf Englisch angesprochen.
Wir sollten ein Interview geben.. da meine Kumpels nicht so gut Englisch können, musste ich es mal wieder in bester Schulenglisch Manier richten.
Die Aufmachung war schon lustig mit so kleinen Kinderstühlen in Rosa 

Die Reporter von Flabber | Weblog (ein Blog) waren echt nett. Mal schauen, ob es das Interview dort bald zu sehen gibt.
Ich durfte mich setzten und wurde gefragt, was mein Lieblingsspiel sei.
Natürlich _Call of Duty: Blackops_ . Dessen Stand war im Hintergrund der Kamera zu sehen. 
Der Reporter zeigt auf den Stand und meint: "There are fuckin' million people.. do you really want to see this game?" Ich nur: "Yes, it's _Call of Duty_, but I'm only 17 and so I can't see _CoD_"

Der lacht nur und fragt dann, was mein Zweitlieblingsspiel auf der Messe sei.
"_Guild Wars 2_", antwortete Ich. Er fragt weiter: "Warum gefällt dir das Spiel?" Ich: "Weil ich den ersten Teil gespielt habe und der war echt gut". Er fragt: "Wie lange hast du den ersten Teil gespielt?"

Dann kam mein bester Satz: "Oh, _Guild Wars_ said that I've played 3000 hours in about two years" 

Der Reporter rastet aus und mein nur, dass ich wohl nie schlafen würde und arbeitslos wäre, weil ich das sonst nicht schaffen würde. 
Nach seiner Hochrechnung werde ich die nächsten Jahr mit "millions of hours in GW" verbringen

Auf dem kleinen Tisch vor den Stühlen standen 2 Weingläser: Eins ganz normal, das andere war mit Klebeband zusammengeklebt.
Der Reporter fragt: "Do you fix something only with this tape?"
Ich: "No, only with something else.."
Die Reporter sagen im Chor: "OK, so you are no man!!!" und verlassen den Kamerabereich und ich sitze da ganz alleine und guck nur dumm in die Kamera... ich war dann sowas von verwirrt 

Anschließend haben sich die Reporter bedankt und ich habe mich noch nach ihrer Website erkundigt und bin dann verwirrt gegangen.

Vielleicht stelle ich mal das Video ein, was meine Kumpels gemacht haben. 
Ist leider nichts zu hören wegen den Umgebungsgeräuschen, aber man sieht wie ich da am verzweifeln bin 
Auch noch in Englisch das Interview.. da muss mir mein Englischtutor gleich mal eine gute Note eintragen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kamen wir am XMG und Roccat Stand vorbei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Direkt daneben war der Caseking Stand. Der Moderator suchte gerade jemanden um einen Megahalems auf ein 775 Board zu schrauben.
Die erste Person wurde ausgewählt und die zweite Person war natürlich Ich 

Habe aber blöd angefangen, da die Backplate andauernd verrutscht ist.. haben mit 10 Sekunden Abstand verloren 
Trostpreis war eine schicke Kappe. Weiß aber nicht, was der Gewinner bekommen hat.. 
Ein Video gibts hiervon auch.. mal schauen, was ich hier so reinstelle bis morgen
Anschließend sind wir am _RUSE_ Stand vorbeigekommen.
Habe die Beta schon vor Monaten gespielt und muss sagen, dass mich das Spiel überhaupt nicht anspricht.. 
Da sind _Starcraft 2_ und _C&C_ besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen der größten Stände hatte Intel mit der Gaming Area.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Quake Live_ Meisterschaft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_NfS: World_ habe ich bereits in der Beta gesehen und bin auch davon etwas enttäuscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sony hatte auch einen sehr großen Stand. Das beherrschende Thema war natürlich die Bewegungssteurung Playstation Move.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe ein Gladiatoren Duell mit Move gemacht und es hat wirklich gut funktioniert. Nur manchmal ist die Steuerung etwas zu direkt und nervös.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebenan war der Computec Stand. Ich habe erstmal meine Aboprämie geholt 
*Leider ist mir erst zu Haue aufgefallen, dass es ein Longsleeve in Größe M ist. Habe den nicht anbekommen.. wenn jemand tauschen will gegen L, dann bitte PN *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Pro Evolution Soccer 11_ gabs am Konami Stand zu sehen. 
Ich habe nur _FIFA 11_ am EA Stand gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ubisoft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Assassines Creed Brotherhood_ war natürlich auch vertreten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steam war auch da.. Portal 2 hatte einen extra Stand und ich habe ihn nicht gesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deep Silver im Hintergrund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele ich auch zur Zeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kuriositäten gabs auch zu sehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer hat den strammsten Schuss?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3D ist die Zukunft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein unbekannter Hardwareversender




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gameswelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ASUS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Hintergrund die PCGH Bühne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Umbrella von Rihanna.. Ich habe mit 100.000 Punkten vorsprung (1,4 Mio.) gewonnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_LEGO_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nintendo habe ich mir nicht angeschaut.. Die Wii kennt mittlerweile jeder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


THQ Stand mit zwei Coffeingeträngten Moderatoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Red Faction hat mir Spaß gemacht. Mal schauen wie der Nachfolger wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielverderber!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Microsoft Kinect_: Viel zu anstrengend!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

Auf _FEAR 3_ freue ich mich schon..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab zur PCGH Show. Marc, du bist der coolste 
Habe direkt bei der zweiten Frage ein schönes Roccat Kave Headset bekommen  

Auch wenn 5 Kanäle vielleicht nicht ganz richtig waren (hab mich ja auf 5.1 korrigiert).
Wusste nichtmal sicher, ob es 5.1 oder 7.1 ist und hatte geraten..

DANKE PCGH!! Habe das Headset schon fleißig in Betrieb an meiner X-Fi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paar Bilder vom Übertaktungswettbewerb: Glückwunsch dem Gewinner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Kletterwand gabs auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Eve Online_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um 18 Uhr war schon nicht mehr so viel los..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal _AION _und _Guild Wars 2_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mit Star Wars angefangen und höre auch damit auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein Blick zum Bahnhof. Vor dem Ausgang der Messe war ein Coke Zero Stand mit vielen vielen Dosen  
Keine Ahnung, wieviel ich davongetrunken habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis zum nächsten Jahr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, das war die GamesCom 2010 für mich.
Ich hoffe, der Bericht hat euch gefallen! Ich habe sehr viel erlebt und muss sagen, dass das die beste Messe war, auf der ich jemals war.
Auch nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder hinfahren.. eventuell auch für mehrere Tage.

Wer es bis hierhin mit dem Lesen geschafft hat: *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*

Schönen Tag noch
Steff456

PS: Alle Bilder gibts in der Übersicht auch in meinem Album.


----------



## zcei (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*



> Schönen Donnerstag noch
> Steff456



Heute ist Mittwoch 

Und ich weiß auch nochmal auf meinen Bericht hin  findet man in diesem Forum, unter diesem Beitrag ist auch ein Link 

Schön, dass jetz drei Leute das machen  Sollten dann alle Bereiche abdecken^^

Gruß,
zcei


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

So, die GamesCom ist rum und ich werde gegen morgen Nachmittag meine Erlebnisse teilen..
Diejenigen die am pcgh Stand waren, werden sich erinnern


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

So, jetzt ist alles vollständig. 

pos/neg Kritik immer gerne


----------



## Chris_ (21. August 2010)

Alo der ESL Stand war ja mal voll unnötig man durfte erst ab 16 rein konnte aber trotzdem zugucken weil hinter dem verkaufstand war ja noch ein eingang der offen war und keiner was gesagt hat wenn man zugeschaut hat


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2010)

Ach deshalb auch die Vorhänge.. Wusste nicht, wieso die sowas machen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

So, auch endlich mal hier rein geschaut 

Tolle Bilder und Impressionen von dir Steff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. August 2010)

> Ab zur PCGH Show. Marc, du bist der coolste!


Das sage ich mir jeden morgen 


> Habe direkt bei der zweiten Frage ein schönes Roccat Kave Headset bekommen


Ich erinnere mich - Glückwunsch.


----------

